

Rate my startup: Evocatus.com - wen

Evocatus helps you find taste products you love and discover some new ones along the way. You can share what your favorite tastes are and see what others have recommended. We have meticulously gone through thousands of taste products and new ones are being added everyday. Have you ever wondered what your friends are tasting? What taste to share with your significant other on your anniversary? Which taste goes well with this box of chocolate? We created Evocatus to make finding great tastes easy and fun! Whether you are a chocolate connoisseur, cigar aficionado, beer brewmaster..., Evocatus is where you want to begin your next taste adventure!<p>Currently, our taste product collection includes beer, chocolate, and cigar.  We have many exciting products coming up including sauce, wine, tea, coffee, cheese, ice cream, specialty soda... .  The site is still an early version and we are building a lot of great features which include a mobile app.<p>Please take a look around the site and any feedback is greatly appreciated.<p>http://evocatus.com/
======
mikerhoads
Clickable: <http://evocatus.com/>

